# PawSquad - On-demand vet video consultation service



## Francesco Cardoletti (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello everyone -
Apologies in advance for the self-promotion, but I think that this is something that may interest some of you.
We just launched PawSquad - a service that allows pet owners to speak to RCVS qualified veterinary surgeons over live video, on demand.

We were just featured on the Daily Mail, Forbes and Veterinary Times

We decided to build this service because going to the vet is not always possible or suitable but the other options currently available (i.e. google) are not the most reliable and more often than not cause more harm than good.

Over 50% of pet owners consult Google as their first port of advice. According to a research commissioned by the BVA, 94% of vets believe that this behaviour is unhelpful to pet owners and harmful to their pets (80% of vets believe that pet owners bring in pets later than they should.) So, what we provide to pet owners is an efficient and reliable way to determine whether their pet needs to see a vet or if the issue can be addressed by following the advice the vet provides over video.

The way we do this is by offering a "Differential Diagnosis" - that is guidelines or insight into the most likely causes of the clinical signs the pet owner has discussed with the vet given the information available. During the consultation the veterinary surgeon will be able to advise whether diagnostics are required and in what time period they recommend the pet owner arrange to see the bricks and mortar vet.

All our product decision are carefully directed and monitores by our veterinary leadership board which includes some of the most prominent names in the UK veterinary industry, from the former President to of the BSVA, to the President of the SPVS.

Please take a look and if your little one ever needs a hand, try us out.* First consultation is FREE,*


----------

